# Skills Quota/Critical Skill to PRP



## skatingsparks (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi 
I Have been in SA for 8 years on a skills quota visa(which has now been changed to Critical skills visa by definition).

I am an electrician of 15 plus years in the UK (JIB Site technician) before coming to SA.

I have now applied via VFS to get my PRP.

It was only once I printed everything out I saw I needed an interview with Home Affairs.

Do I need to organise that with home affairs before going to VFS as the appointment is only 4 days away and I can't see me getting an interview appointment by then.

I also see I need:- 
A letter from a foreign or South African organ of state or from an established South African academic, cultural or business body confirming the applicant’s exceptional skills or qualifications.

I tried to register with the ECSA but my qualificatiosn were equated to only NQF 4 by SAQA (which is a bit of a joke. It took 5 years to get all my papers in the UK, NQF can be crashed out in less than a year) so I can't be a member, must be NQF 5. I am a Member of the ECA and I have references for 6 'big' companies that I have done electrical work for whilst with my current employer verifying I have 'exceptional skills'

Will that be enough? I saw that artisans applying for critical skils visa went to NAMB because "The procedure is now that an artisan must approach the NAMB at their Olifantsfontein Office and secure this letter before applying for the critical skills work visa."

Would this be acceptable when applying for PRP as well.

Any advise appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

hi,have your get a certificate from NAMB or trade test certificate?


----------

